# App mit 2 Seiten



## thomas.hellster (22. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche ein App zu entwickeln das 2 Seiten hat.
Beim testen stürzt das Programm in der DVM ab.

Hat jemand eine Jdee, woran das liegen könnte.  (Aufruf aCTION_DIAL funktioniert)

[Java]
@Override
public void onClick(View v) {
     if(v == btn1){
	// 2. Activity starten
	Intent intent = new Intent(this.getApplicationContext(), Test2Activity.class);		startActivity(intent);
      }else if(v == btn2){
	Intent intent = new Intent(Intent.ACTION_DIAL);
	startActivity(intent);
      }
}
[/Java]


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Apr 2012)

Ist die Test2Activty im Manifest registriert?
Ansonsten: Fehlermeldung posten


----------



## Hellster (23. Apr 2012)

Die 2. Seite ist in der Manifetsdatei eingetragen, ist das richtig so?

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="ch.datax"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >
    <uses-sdk android:minSdkVersion="10" />

    <application
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:debuggable="true">
        <activity
            android:name=".activity1"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />
                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
        <activity
            android:name="ch.datax.activity2">
        </activity>
    </application>
</manifest>


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Apr 2012)

So wie du es hast, sucht die App afaik nach folgender Activity:
[c]ch.datax.cha.datax.activity2[/c]

Android geht hier relativ vom Paket aus, welches du als Manifest-Attribut eingetragen hast: [c]package="ch.datax"[/c]

trage die Activity mal so ein:
[c]<activty android:name=".activity2" />[/c]

----

[OT]Dann werden Klassen in Java UpperCamelcase geschrieben(hat aber nix mit dem Fehler zu tun.)[/OT]


----------



## thomas.hellster (25. Apr 2012)

Sorry, bins schon wieder
Habe nochmals ein neues Projekt erstellt, doch wieder der selbe Fehler.
Hier der gesammte Code, findet hier jemand einen Fehler?

Code Seite 1
===========================================

```
package ch.datax.ch;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.Toast;

public class Test1Activity extends Activity
implements OnClickListener{
	private Button btn1;
	private Button btn2;
	
    /** Called when the activity is first created. */
    @Override
    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.test1);
        // Listener-Objekte in den Views registrieren
        btn1 = (Button)findViewById(R.id.button1);
        btn1.setOnClickListener(this);
        btn2 = (Button)findViewById(R.id.button2);
        btn2.setOnClickListener(this);
    }
    
	@Override
	public void onClick(View v) {
		if(v == btn1){
			// 2. Activity starten
			Intent intent = new Intent(this.getApplicationContext(), Test2Activity.class);
			startActivity(intent);
		}else if(v == btn2){
			Intent intent = new Intent(Intent.ACTION_DIAL);
			startActivity(intent);
		}
	}
}
```


Code Seite 2
===========================================

```
package ch.datax.ch;

import ch.datax.ch.R;
import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.Toast;

public class Test2Activity extends Activity {
	
	private Button btn3;
	private Button btn4;
	
    /** Called when the activity is first created. */
    @Override
    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.test2);
        // Listener-Objekte in den Views registrieren
        btn3 = (Button)findViewById(R.id.button1);
        btn3.setOnClickListener(btnClickListener);
        btn4 = (Button)findViewById(R.id.button2);
        btn4.setOnClickListener(btnClickListener);
    }
    
    private OnClickListener btnClickListener = new OnClickListener(){
		@Override
		public void onClick(View v) {
			String text = "";
			if(v == btn3){
				text = "Button 21 gedrückt";
			}else if(v == btn4){
				text = "Button 22 gedrückt";
			}
			Toast einToast = Toast.makeText(v.getContext(), text, Toast.LENGTH_SHORT);
			einToast.show();
		}
    };
}
```


Manifestdatei
===========================================
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest
    xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="ch.datax.ch"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >
    <uses-sdk android:minSdkVersion="10" android:targetSdkVersion="10"/>

    <application
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:debuggable="true" >
        <activity
            android:name=".Test1Activity"
            android:label="@string/app_name" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />
                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
        <activity
            android:name=".Test2Activity"
            android:label="@string/app_name">
        </activity>        
    </application>

</manifest>


----------



## schlingel (25. Apr 2012)

Wie schaut denn deine Exception aus?


----------



## thomas.hellster (28. Apr 2012)

Es erscheint im Emulator nur folgendes PopUp Fenster:

The application Test1(process ch.datax.ch) has stopped unexpectedly.
Please try again.

Leider nicht sehr aufschlussreich

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## schlingel (28. Apr 2012)

Und was sagt logcat dazu?


----------

